# Bathroom exhaust venting



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Zinsco said:


> I would just connect the fans to each other and call it a day.


Think you're being funny, dontcha? I encountered that exact situation once when gutting an office area for a new tenant. Two bathrooms about 30' apart, with the fans run directly together via a length of flexible hose. Took me a while to give up on trying to figure out where the air was _supposed_ to vent to. I just couldn't believe it.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's one I did recently...


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that duct tape or foil/heat tape?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

zsfdhsdbfsgngrsfnxc


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok, it's duct tape. I know...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> just my *opinion*, but I do not like flexible aluminum - either ridgid or insulated.


Well, it's better than plastic dryer hose. :laughing:

If it's easy access, I prefer hard pipe, but I'm not above using the flex stuff if it's a really nasty workspace.

Mag, condensation usually isn't all that big a problem, but it can be. If they have three teenagers who like to take hour-long showers, and the attic air is really cold, and you have a pretty long run to the outside, you can wind up with water dripping from the fixture. I have to admit that I've never actually seen it myself, but I've heard about it often enough that I try to account for the possibility.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I've seen that happen (exhaust fan leaking condensation) on an episode of Ask this old house. The 2 fans are going to be practically back-to-back to each other and the gable vent is maximum 15' away from the fan. Do they even make 4" insulated flexible venting? The black stuff. Right?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Do they even make 4" insulated flexible venting?


Y'know, I couldn't tell you. I usually just wrap it with fiberglass.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I've seen that happen (exhaust fan leaking condensation) on an episode of Ask this old house. The 2 fans are going to be practically back-to-back to each other and the gable vent is maximum 15' away from the fan. Do they even make 4" insulated flexible venting? The black stuff. Right?


If they don't, you can always wrap it.

EDIT: I am going to stop contributing, I'll just agree with whatever Tin says.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, fella's, I'll have some pictures for you tomorrow.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I don't know what it is like in the States but up here in Ontario our building code requires an exhaust fan. No requirements for the type of venting or where the vent terminates. 

I have started doing exhaust fans as a stand alone service. So far I've done 6 jobs. We use only smooth galvanized pipe which is wrapped with insulation. This will give you the maximum airflow vs. flex aluminum or (god forbid) vinyl corrugated (dryer vent)

One of the biggest problems I see, other than guys using vinyl is an elbow directly off of the exhaust fan going up to a roof vent. This will decrease the efficiency of the fan by up to 75%. You need a 2-3' straight run before any turns.

My 2nd last job we installed a 80 CFM fan in a small bathroom housing a tub/shower and a vanity. Next to it was a seperate room for the toilet which we installed a 50 CFM fan. For this job we did run both fans into one pipe that went through the gable wall. For 2 full bathrooms, I wouldn't do it, but for this job it worked well.

Finally, I only install Panasonic fans. If you haven't used them yet - you'll probably never go back to the others...they are that good!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> EDIT: I am going to stop contributing, I'll just agree with whatever Tin says.


:lol:

It's usually ME who's half a dozen posts behind the current conversation! :thumbsup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's usually ME who's half a dozen posts behind the current conversation! :thumbsup:


You actually fell so far behind, you are no ahead....:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> I don't know what it is like in the States but up here in Ontario our building code requires an exhaust fan. No requirements for the type of venting or where the vent terminates.
> 
> I have started doing exhaust fans as a stand alone service. So far I've done 6 jobs. We use only smooth galvanized pipe which is wrapped with insulation. This will give you the maximum airflow vs. flex aluminum or (god forbid) vinyl corrugated (dryer vent)
> 
> ...


 
That is some good advice right there.

Panny's are super nice fans, as well.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Here's one I did recently...


Mag- Thats way more than most people do.

9/10 bath fans I come across are either vented right in the attic or not even hooked up at all. I am telling you, fixing bath fan venting is a good money maker for me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is some good advice right there.
> 
> Panny's are super nice fans, as well.



I agree too! Try to keep your run as straight as possible and don't use flex when possible.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry for the late post...

We are responsible for running fart fan vents (capenters)...we header off whatever, install the fan and the electrician wires and trims, blah,blah.... 

anyway, we've been using thin wall pvc drain pipe for the runs. Straight shot out the side our gable and tape the joints. Usually one of our helpers does the work.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

The Panasonic bath fans are definitely the best. I just haven't found the clients who can afford them yet. The fans I'm installing tomorrow the HO is supplying so that she can get the design she likes. I advise my customers to buy 110 CFM at a minimum. Why mess around?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

All I know is that for service calls, the electricians get the calls about those fans. The HO's usually dont consider the HVAC angle. They think because it's electric, an electrician is the guy to call.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

rselectric1 said:


> All I know is that for service calls, the electricians get the calls about those fans. The HO's usually dont consider the HVAC angle. They think because it's electric, an electrician is the guy to call.


And of course they're right! :clap:


----------

